# Inkjet heat transfer VS screen printing



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

So i've been screen printing for about 7-8 years now and I enjoy the process, quality and cost regarding this but sometimes feel that it's bit labor intensive compare to inkjet heat transfers for multi color jobs. Now I'll never stop screen printing as this will never go out of style but seeing lot of people incorporating heat transfers into there business since the paper, ink and cost have gotten lot better these days. But even though the quality seems to be better I still feel that i'm kind of cheating out customers and stick with the long process screen printing instead of click and print inkjet transfers.. (i'm only referring to lighter color tees with multi color designs since i've been reading darker garments aren't as good)... 

Sometimes also makes me feel people are choosing heat transfers because it takes load of work off there back and try to cut corners etc.. and of course that's one of the reasons why im thinking of incorporating this but the quality I question comparing to screen printing..... 

I've been reading some members saying they sold thousands of inkjet transfered tees without complaints but i'm wondering if some or most customers who receive the inkjet transfered shirts feel it's mediocre so they don't complain or don't want to deal with it... While if they received a screenprint shirt they would feel much more pleased.... and the seller just is getting the best bargain since no complaints and less labor...

But if heat transfer really gotten much better and the garment industry are saying it's good .. maybe i have no worries about the customers since garment industry folks know the in's and out right???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

While heat transfers using inkjet printers have made great strides, they are still not ready for prime time. Print a couple and see for yourself. Your business and your reputation will suffer if customers who have received a plastisol job of yours receives an inkjet one.

I suspect those who have sold thousands without complaint sold them at events and folks don't know how to contact them to complain. 

Stick with plastisol, or look into a more professional and durable DTG machine.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Although I probably wouldn't sell a t-shirt printed with inkjet heat transfers, I think there is a market for them.

If the customer knows what they are getting, then there's no surprises and a much less chance of a return. 

As long as you're not trying to trick the customer into thinking that when they order 1 t-shirt printed with a picture of their cat that you're going to screen print that photo, I don't think there's much of a problem.

Educating the customer on what their options are is VERY important in my opinion.

If the customer needs 2 t-shirts with a full color graphic on a white t-shirt for a birthday party, it only takes a few minutes to explain the difference between screen printing (and setting up screens) and professionally done inkjet transfers.

Explaining the benefits/drawbacks of each and what each is more suited for will help them make an informed decision and make sure there are no surprises with the finished product.

Here's a great video I saw from one of the members here that teaches screen printing about the difference between inkjet transfers and screen printing (he used Avery transfers) 







For those onsie twosie orders, you could either:L

1) turn away the job (many printers do this because they don't have the time or don't want to deal with inkjet heat transfers)

or

2) Explain to the customer what the difference is and take care of their order.

or

3) Find someone nearby with a DTG printer and take care of the job using that method. Sub it out, and make a smaller profit but still satisfy the customer.

I'd _personally_ feel more comfortable selling a customer a t-shirt done with a vinyl heat transfer or a plastisol heat transfer. 

But some people have made a business with inkjet transfers if they know how to market them properly.


----------



## pedavissr (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm new to this industry. Is it possible to make heat transfers from a screen print? I recently purchased a t-shirt business and we print mostly stock transfers. However, I'd like to offer my customer the flexibility of combining a "stock" transfer printed on one side and their "custom" logo printed on the other side. Currently, I have to get the custom "stuff" done at a local screen printer. It would be nice to be able to have the screen print done once and make heat transfers out of the screen print such that the next time the customer orders, I can heat transfer both the custom print and the stock print in house. Thanks,


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

First of all, that's the problem. No offense to your video, but that guy also says you can use 110 screens with everything. 

I would never use Avery transfers. They're Kmart/Wal-mart transfers. That's why he had the problems he had. 

Just can't remember that guys company name. Sticking at the tip of my tongue. Capicone, Capilary, Corn dog, no that's not it. 

When All Else Fails, watch the video. It's Cat Spit Productions. Nice guy, his process is very good. Just don't use 110 mesh screens for everything. I only use them for low detail screen printing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

pedavissr said:


> I'm new to this industry. Is it possible to make heat transfers from a screen print? I recently purchased a t-shirt business and we print mostly stock transfers. However, I'd like to offer my customer the flexibility of combining a "stock" transfer printed on one side and their "custom" logo printed on the other side. Currently, I have to get the custom "stuff" done at a local screen printer. It would be nice to be able to have the screen print done once and make heat transfers out of the screen print such that the next time the customer orders, I can heat transfer both the custom print and the stock print in house. Thanks,


Yes, it's possible to make your own transfers. It does take skill. So if you've never screen printed, you'll need to learn how to do that first.

Here is a tutorial: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html


----------



## JaceInk (Dec 13, 2011)

I was thinking about this very same thing today..I recently went to a sign expo in Atlantic City for work, and found myself at a booth interrogating the guy about his transfers, their quality, their lifespan, etc. I even made him do a sample for me and give it to me..I plan to wash the crap out of it and bully it until it breaks to compare quality. As someone with access to a plotter and all the equipment for doing high-end transfers, I found myself questioning screenprinting altogether, but I must say, no matter what, I will always consider printing the higher quality art. And it is an art..it takes a lot more skill, and passion, in my opinion...not that that means a lot to most buyers, which is probably what you're curious about. 

The sample he made me was very nice, and done in a minute where it wouldve taken me hours in prep time alone, but no matter how nice the transfer, I can't help but think of transfers as wearing stickers on my shirt. I do use transfers when doing 5+ color shirts; they're so much easier, and most people don't care. And for certain designs I do agree they work better; there have been so many advances in materials! 

But I know I would buy a screenprinted shirt over a transferred shirt any day. I can most definitely tell the difference. So, I guess that's the short answer lol sorry for the memoir..


----------

